
Smoking gun Evidence from 'Don't Outsource' - a horror story - vimalg2
http://www.dontoutsource.com/evidence/
======
kls
Wow, just wow it's hard to feel sympathy for companies that try to exploit the
cheapest path despite the body of evidence that you get what you pay for in
software development. That being said some of the activity outlined in these
exchanges is over the top. Kill switches in apps that have been bought and
paid for, encrypted DLL's that wont work.

In saying that, America and the first world is expensive because we built a
society with a rule of law, all of which we are subjected to. Those laws come
at a price and one of those prices is the cost of living for labor. When a
company chooses to exploit the labor imbalance, they also chose to operate
outside those rules of law. Sometimes the highlighted cases are the result of
such a choice.

